# Home Affairs



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, my spousal permit renewal is taking ages, and Home Affairs call centre doesn't help much, did anyone have any luck contacting with someone helpful from Home Affairs who could advise about my application, i would appreciate an email address , persons name etc ,regards


----------



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

*Spousal*

Me too.. My last one, 2 years ago took 6 weeks. 

I went to Paarl did it all myself, simple. 

This one however, which indecently was applied for prior to the changes at H.Affairs has already been 6.5 months and I have to travel to the UK in 2 weeks without it!!

Bit worried because I understand that I wont be allowed back into the country to resume my life with my loved ones!


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey here is a number that you can call. 021 488 1408 its for there office in Cape Town.Speak to Lameez (not sure if the spelling is right)She is helping me and my wife for our unabridged marriage certificate.they dont always pick the phone up but when they do they are very helpful.
Hope this help


----------



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi,

I sent an e-mail to the customer services centre at Home Affairs ([email protected]) on 8th July and (perhaps it was a co-incidence) my application was escalated on 8th July which apparently means that it was sent to the processing department.

Good luck!


----------

